# Coker warns Fedor/Hendo may not happen... guess why... just guess



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

http://mmaweekly.com/strikeforce-working-really-hard-to-make-fedor-vs-hendo-happen

Apparently the main sticking point in negotiations right now is that even though Dan said he'd be willing to come in at 206 and face a 230 lbs Fedor, M1 for some utterly deplorable reason is insisting the fight be at a 220 lbs catchweight.

Either because they are trying to create a built in excuse should Fedor lose that Fedor is not used to 220 lbs, or they actually want Dan to put on unhealthy weight before the fight to bog him down. Those are the only reasons I can think of. 

Isn't facing a 40 year old who spent most of his career at MW an advantage enough?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, come on. That doesn't even make sense. 

Two things:

1. M-1 should just shut up.
2. Hendo said he doesn't care about the weight, so why argue about it?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh those ******* pussies I cant belive this shit

Wait i can!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait so the smaller fighter wants the fight at heavyweight and the bigger fighter wants a catchweight... :confused02:

It seems Fedor is prefabricating his excuses now.

Here is an idea. Why don't they make the fight at HW, and Fedor can cut to 220 or whatever anyway.... 

That way he can still use it as an excuse after Dan knocks him out :thumb02:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Is Fedor scared? It seems to me that after the victory over Rogers and the loss to Werdum, Fedor's management is more than just frustrated. First, they wanted to put Overeem through every test imaginable, then Silva "psyched" Fedor, now they don't want Hendo to gain weight and become too heavy, WTF? I think Fedor knows that this is the end.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This is beyond pathetic at this point. All respect in the world to Fedor for a storied career, but at this point, I'd be thrilled if Zuffa sat on his contract or offered him undercard fights just to spite M1. What a joke of an organization. Single handedly demolishing Fedor's legacy, and shame on Fedor for being too ignorant and blind to see it.

Fedor and M1 are lucky to even have this fight as an option given their last two outings.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor has never been a major draw, has lost his last 2 fights and still M-1 thinks they can play games. Zuffa owns SF now and Zuffa doesn't have a history of playing well never mind that will only get worse now that with buying SF and the state of MMA in japan Zuffa damn near has a monopoly on major league MMA.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Fedor has the worst managers. There has to be a good reason why he stays with them.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a lot of respect for Fedor, and I still believe he's the MMA GOAT(so far, it's a young sport) but this is just stupid, and I don't see how you can defend M-1 here.

Why does this matter? Dan is coming in at a huge disadvantage anyway, this to me is saying they know Fedor is on the decline, or they are just that ignorant.

This fight favors Fedor in every way, Fedor fought men much larger than him his entire career, why is weight an issue now? M-1, sadly is making it hard to appreciate Fedor, which is a shame.

Toxic pretty much said it though, M-1 still thinks they can play the game, Fedor didn't draw 100,000 buys for Affliction, he's not that big of a draw in the states and he hasn't looked great in Strikeforce, even in the Rogers win, he was put in a bad spot by a guy that's not even a top ten Heavyweight.

Fedor is probably at the end of his career though, so I doubt the JMMA scene matters, this is just real shitty, as a fan I feel like I'm being robbed of seeing two of the all time greats battle it out, MMA is about the fans isn't it? M-1 get the memo, don't do this to the MMA community, let this fight happen.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *This is beyond pathetic at this point.* All respect in the world to Fedor for a storied career, but at this point, I'd be thrilled if Zuffa sat on his contract or offered him undercard fights just to spite M1. What a joke of an organization. Single handedly demolishing Fedor's legacy, and shame on Fedor for being too ignorant and blind to see it.
> 
> Fedor and M1 are lucky to even have this fight as an option given their last two outings.


Quoted for mudda f*cking truth!

If this is true M1 can go F*CK themselves and i hope they implode and go bankrupt.

Like you said: all respect to Fedor, but it's like M1 has total control over him (maybe they've kidnapped his family or something)...

_PS: me and my big mouth ---> (3 weeks ago)_



limba said:


> I hope M-1 don't f*ck it up - AGAIN - with some stupid demands.


I hope Zuffa gives M1 the middle finger.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

limba said:


> Quoted for mudda f*cking truth!
> 
> If this is true M1 can go F*CK themselves and i hope they implode and go bankrupt.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of these sentiments but I don't see how anyone can let Fedor off the hook for any of this stuff... why because he's polite and humble in some of his interviews? Actions speak louder than words and if he really wasn't happy with M1 he would have left them a long time ago, especially considering he's a grown man capable of making his own decisions, believes in M1 enough that he's part owner in the company, and by all accounts from Fedor and his management, Fedor is the one calling the shots.

I think people let him off hook because they want to like and believe in him, buts lets be real, the belief that he is some innocent and M1 are completely to blame is a little removed from reality because fans bend over backwards to give him the benefit of the doubt. If it was any other fighter, fans would make them take 100% responsibility.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> Quoted for mudda f*cking truth!
> 
> If this is true M1 can go F*CK themselves and i hope they implode and go bankrupt.
> 
> ...


Fedor's own brother Aleks is Mob.

Mob-1 is Mob.


Fedor is ?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh FFS. Zuffa should buy out the contract and tell them to go F themselves. Pathetic childish games.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

M-1 annoys the **** out of me. Just let Hendo fight at what weight he wants fight!


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

I think Fedor won a lot of his fights by pure physical athletic ability combined with his willingness to combat every opponent without fear or hesitation. Now he is fighting young guys who are very athletic. There's a reason why Fedor's thoughest fight according to himself was Antonio Rodrigo Nogueria. It was Nog's physical ability. The sport has changed and Fedor has grown older and less athletic. 

I know Fedor isn't scared and Dan isn't either. There has to be a good reason though. Maybe Fedor doesn't want to beat Dan so easily at 206 than at 220. Who knows. For all of you people out there disrespecting Fedor, he is a legend. He could retire tommorrow and still be considered the greatest fighter in history. some guys were decent or even good. Fedor was unbeatable. He was Fedor.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This is beyond pathetic at this point. All respect in the world to Fedor for a storied career, but at this point, I'd be thrilled if Zuffa sat on his contract or offered him undercard fights just to spite M1. What a joke of an organization. Single handedly demolishing Fedor's legacy, and shame on Fedor for being too ignorant and blind to see it.
> 
> Fedor and M1 are lucky to even have this fight as an option given their last two outings.


Fedor needs to retire now. He is way too small to fight modern day HW and doesn't gain any cred by fighting LHWs.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Put this mofo into retirement hendo!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

M1 is disgusting leach that sucked the life out of Fedors momentum.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Coosh said:


> http://mmaweekly.com/strikeforce-working-really-hard-to-make-fedor-vs-hendo-happen
> 
> Apparently the main sticking point in negotiations right now is that even though Dan said he'd be willing to come in at 206 and face a 230 lbs Fedor, M1 for some utterly deplorable reason is insisting the fight be at a 220 lbs catchweight.
> 
> ...


How does this disadvantage Hendo in any way? He can agree to the catchweight and come in at 206 or whatever he pleases as long as it is less than 220. He doesn't HAVE to put on weight.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Drogo said:


> How does this disadvantage Hendo in any way? He can agree to the catchweight and come in at 206 or whatever he pleases as long as it is less than 220. He doesn't HAVE to put on weight.


Is it possible for a contract to stipulate both fighers to match weight?

If Hendo has to gain weight for the fight, he should just put a brick in his shorts...he can say he had too many red bulls if they ask.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Fedor Emelianenko.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Honestly Dan should just go to the weigh in wearing long pants and 2 10lb weights around his ankles.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

It's been over two weeks already, I wonder what's stopping both of them from finally signing the f***ing contract...


----------

